# Supervision



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is all my thoughts on it.
supervisee, supervisor.
(1) The supervisee have a demostrative function that is as functional and punchy as the lead function (!) which is the supervisors dual seeking.
(2) The supervisor have this valued function 2D which is the supervisee dualseeking. The supervisor use and value this preciously and this is valued by the supervisee.
(3) The supervisor have a lead function which is the PoLR (kind of hurts) of the supervisee.
(4) The relation of supervision does seem to cover all weakness of other relation, eg, for example the conflict of supervisee is handleble of the supervisor. The conflict of supervisor is dealeble of the supervisee.

My own thoughts. I think from both supervisor and supervisee it can seem like a good idea but probably aint. Could be good for some life directions.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well your Id (auto-pilot and easy) is their Semi-Dual and Benefactor, and your Super-Id (autopilot childishness) is their Mirage and Beneficiary... So...


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

It can seem like a good idea because your Supervisee is the Quasi-Identical of your Semidual. The Supervisee has similar strengths and weaknesses to the Semidual. You may even mistake the Supervisee for the Semidual.

But then of course they are not the Semidual and generally do not help with your DS, never mind with your HA where they are actually weaker than you are. Lol.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Going to comment on these from the perspective of the "supervisee" (based on my personal experiences and interactions with LSIs)....




Captain Mclain said:


> Here is all my thoughts on it.
> supervisee, supervisor.
> (1) The supervisee have a demostrative function that is as functional and punchy as the lead function (!) which is the supervisors dual seeking.


I think this can initially cause some confusion. Hell, I seem to attract LSIs left right and centre, and I reckon demonstrative Fe might be one of the reasons why (especially online. In person not so much).



> (2) The supervisor have this valued function 2D which is the supervisee dualseeking. The supervisor use and value this preciously and this is valued by the supervisee.


Again, can cause some initial confusion. It doesn't take long though to see the awkward and cringe-worthy actions of Ni HA (especially after being engaged and living with my dual). People who haven't had much interaction with their dual-type may be prone to making this mistake.

Yeah, I don't really value Ni "LSI style" (it's pretty clumsy and they generally think they are better at it than they actually are, which can be very misleading). I'll take the Ni of an ILI over that anyday.  :3



> (3) The supervisor have a lead function which is the PoLR (kind of hurts) of the supervisee.


Yup - PoLR hits. Although, it doesn't really hurt so much, it's just really frickin' annoying. Again, it might bother me more if I wasn't so used to my dual. Now, when an LSI bombards me with Ti information (and tries to correct me) I'm likely to just tune out and walk away.

No thanks, not for me!



> (4) The relation of supervision does seem to cover all weakness of other relation, eg, for example the conflict of supervisee is handleble of the supervisor. The conflict of supervisor is dealeble of the supervisee.


handleble? dealeble?

I'm confused. 

I don't find supervison relations fulling at all (as a supervisee). Unless the LSI is self-aware and understands the dynamic (so that they refrain from constantly hitting my PoLR) I find it to be similar to banging one's head against a wall. 












This is why I really hold back with the Se-bitchslaps when it comes to interacting with my EII friends. I know how frustrating that feels. >_>



> My own thoughts. I think from both supervisor and supervisee it can seem like a good idea but probably aint. Could be good for some life directions.


I'd say its a bad idea as a romantic relationship (personally). I reckon it could make a fun and interesting (but challenging) friendship. Both parties have to be pretty healthy and self-aware, though.

But, I'm biased. I've found my dual. :kitteh:


----------

